# Start-Up Business In The US



## Reuben (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello.

I'm a British citizen, and I'm wishing to start up a business in the US. I've searched through the different visa options and requirements thereof, and don't necessarily fall into any of the categories inasmuch as I don't have $200,000 in my pocket to support myself until the business starts making money.

Can anyone give me any advice / alternatives / suggestions on what else I can do? Or is this dead in the water?

Any comments at all are greatly appreciated, and I will respond to you as soon as I can.

Thanks in advance,

Reuben.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

it all depends on your circumstances really - do you have kids - if so the e2 visa is out of the question as your kids will be literally kicked out on their ear at the age of 21 unless they buy their own business. do you have a company operating in the UK? as you may be able to look into the L1 visa for opening a new office in the US. thats the route we are going down and contrary to popular belief, you dont have to have as much money as people may think, as long as you have enough capital to start the business, you have a water tight business plan and will employ US citizens within the first twelve months. only problems with this is that the UK business needs to continue to run whilst your out in the US.

Of course there is lots more to it than that, as its US laws naturally and they are not easy to get your ehad around, but if your serious, do some research and contact an immigration attorney who will help you with business planning and also will tell oyu point blank whether your business would fit into this catergory.

I dont know much about other business visas but i have a bit of knowledge of the L1 start up visa on a small ish budget (im talking £50K english pounds so not a small amount to me!) so if you want more info i am happy for you to pm me.

I wish you well and hope you reach your dream!
Crystal


----------

